# swift 630l leaking roof



## petergee (Jun 8, 2010)

As a warning to other swift users- my story.I bought a swift 630l exactly 3 years old privately with full history and habitation checks.After 3 months I noticed a damp smell on the off side and removed the padding between the 2 rows of seats to find the plywood completely rotten.I thought it may be the window leaking so resealed it-no different,water still coming in when it rained.I then checked the roof-to my horror the one piece roof sheet had separated from the side panel on both sides allowing water in.
I contacted Swift who said take it to my nearest dealer for a quote.I did this and they said £1800 but could not touch it for 6 months as "their customers had to come first".I sent the quote off to Swift pointing out that it had had a habitation check 3 months ago and was only just out of 3 year warranty and that this was clearly a design as well as a manufacturing defect.
Their reply was as I had bought it privately I was on my own-not a penny.How's that for customer service?
So a warning to anyone with an old model swift with the overcab bed check the side joint where the roof curves and if you can push the roof panel up and down beware.
Oh and I was told by another dealer that this was not the first Swift that they had heard of with this exact problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Here we go again, your claim surely should be with whoever did the damp check 3 months previously and the person who sold you the van.
I would also speak to the trading standards to see if you can claim your money back.
As is often said buyer beware. I wonder how much you saved buying privately as apposed to a dealer where you get aftersales support.
I do feel soory for you as it has obviously soured your enjoyment.
do let us know how you get on.

cabby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just over three years old with rotten panels, what a terrible indicment to swifts design, manufacture and quality control.
Least of all customer service.
I had a similar response from supplying dealer and manufacturer for cracks appearing in autotrail rear panel.
I do feel that the panel should not have been damaged to the extent you say in the three months that you have owned the mh.
If hab checks were carried out correctly I should pay the dealer who did them a visit and ask for an explanationas to why the damp was not spotted earlier

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The damp check can miss damp if it is not in an accessable area so is by no means a guarantee that damp will not be present.


----------

